# help please! MY RED R35 STOLEN TODAY!



## myredgtr (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey guys, as I know you all understand how it would feel to have your pride and joy stolen I thought I could turn to you all for some help.

Today my Red GTR was stolen from my home in Basingstoke by two Asian/Indian guys in their early 30's posing as possible buyers. I am trying my best to get the word out there to as many people as I can, to share it on facebook and with their car friends and any forums that might help spread the word while time is on my side.

Link to my car:
2010 Nissan Gt-R 3.8 V6 Black Edition JUST STOLEN | eBay

46K miles on the clock, it had a scuff on the front lower bumper where it had found a low curb but other than that immaculate red.

Thank you all so much, if you do see a red one that looks suspicious please do check into it and phone the police, its been reported.


Chase


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Chase. How did they manage to steal it?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

You've probably done this.

But post of Facebook (make is shareable), twitter and pistonheads. 

Best of luck getting it back. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## myredgtr (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks Barry, they posed as buying the car, I thought they were totally legit and I think they switched a key out on me, long story but my mum went to the bank with them to witness the bank transfer, I was away. They told my mum to meet them at a time and didnt show, they must have switched the keys and when she realised something was weird she went back to my house to find the car gone but she still had both keys?? so god knows.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I know it's too late now but if anybody is selling a car always ask to see their driving licence and photograph it and them, if they're genuine buyers they'll not object to the seller being super cautious when it comes to selling these cars.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

You must be deverstated... Hope you get your car back in piece one with no damage God willing


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

I've posted to Facebook and asked people to share. Hope the scumbags get what's going to them!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

same here


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Chippy_Jersey said:


> I've posted to Facebook and asked people to share. Hope the scumbags get what's going to them!!


Probably get a bigger punishment for doing a ton on a motorway than stealing a car these days.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

****ed up stupid ***** , 


Sorry to hear that man, I was gonna message you about the car as well I was looking at it online and looked lovely


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear this, i have seen it shared all over Facebook so really hope you get it back.


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

Thats a nightmare dude, sorry to hear.

Sometimes I think if it was mine would I just not want it back and prefer to have it burnt out or something. Does it not come back as Cat D stolen recovered now ?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Cro said:


> Does it not come back as Cat D stolen recovered now ?


Yes and no; it depends.

If the car is recovered before the insurance has paid out; no.

If the car is recovered after the insurance has paid out; yes.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Shared on Facebook.

Keep us posted


----------



## Nismogtir400 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear this...Hope you get it returned. No tracker on the car?


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear about this. Be safe out there guys. Did you at any point give one of the guys the keys? Maybe they switched it for a dummy key. Best of luck with it all. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

Prits_88 said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Be safe out there guys. Did you at any point give one of the guys the keys? Maybe they switched it for a dummy key. Best of luck with it all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


I believe that's exactly what happened dude, you'd never even think


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

never forget hen you're selling a car and thief comes to view it, he is a PROFESSIONAL and will have tricks and skills you couldn't even imagine. 
Really sad, no doubt in bits or a container by now.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I know, why don't we find em and kill em?:nervous:


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

*Wounder*

Hi chase 

I'm the guy you bought the car off originally 

Gutted to hear it's been stolen by scumbags

It looked liked you kept it in top nick like I did 

Hope it all works out for you personally wouldn't want the car back 

Good luck mate


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Chase,

I was also made enquire about your car too, sorry to hear that, 

Will your insurance cover under these kinds of situation, like they drove off with a key.

I hope insurance will pay out, keep us inform.

Good luck.


----------



## myredgtr (Jul 26, 2016)

*Stolen red GTR story update...*

Hey guys just wanted to keep you all updated. So far we have had almost 2k shares on facebook so the message is getting out there and people are coming back with some solid details about the car being seen at various places.

I wanted to give you all a bit of the story so that others can beware this really can happen to others.

Two Indian/Asian men called up about the advert and showed interest, the main guy who was planning to buy it was Shorter and a little stockier, with short dark hair and short facial hair, He claimed he used to own A GTR before and did seem to know a lot about them. To the point he showed me a little tiny rust developing by one of the wing mirrors and only on one side, he said all of them he had looked at had this same fault,..only on one side. He turned up to my house with his friend and had a floor mat and gloves and began inspecting the car, under the car, engine bay, boot, inside etc. He did know the GTR for sure. The other guy with him was taller and slimmer, wearing a baseball cap and sunglasses at one point. it was a nice day so I didnt clock this as out of the ordinary. My car was loved and looked after, garaged every night, and treated as the dream car it was. This guy went by the name of Alan said he was going to look at another that day but didnt want to waste his time or mine because mine was easily the best condition and looked after with all paperwork etc he had seen... flattery or his truth I knew it was my truth, it was a beautiful example.

My worry is they have some technology that when I opened the car when they looked at it it, they were able to copy the unlocking signal? I guess a GTR engineer might know this. But thats my only guess. I wanted to share my story so that others can be aware, and be on the look out for a RED GTR. I want to find these guys and make it hard or impossible for them to steal another car. 

Its not like its a silver fiesta, its a hard car to hide as there must only be a handful of Red GTR's in the country. Its loud too. I hope we can raise enough awareness so that its impossible for it to be on the streets without someone noticing it and calling the police.

The two things that will identify it as mine are, Slight scuff on pasenger side bumper from curb, and slight misting of the window screen on passenger side.









Thanks a million for all your help guys and please keep yours safe and dont make the silly mistakes I did, trusting strangers too much.


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

Hope you get it back untouched mate and then find a genuine buyer for it


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Fingers crossed you get it back mate. I'd be a little careful about how you tell the key side of the story, particularly to the insurers. They might use it as an excuse not to pay you fella.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stotty251 (Mar 13, 2017)

Have you a link on fb for us to share?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Personally I will be taking photos of buyers in future, too many crooks about.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Personally I will be taking photos of buyers in future, too many crooks about.


Ditto. Plus even if you haven't got cctv you could film from a window with a phone. Just not worth the risk these days.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah I always ask for a driving license and photograph that


----------



## its_lilz (Dec 11, 2014)

sorry to hear about your car..

have you checked the key blades in the key fobs? are they still the same or different?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

No tracker I assume mate? Sorry to hear about the theft, makes my blood boil!!


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

"Alan" yeah, RIGHT.
****s

You really cannot and should not trust anyone these days....not that helps your situation in the slightest. Hope you get a result. 

Eyes peeled.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> "Alan" yeah, RIGHT.
> ****s




Lol I thought the same.

Just like the sales calls you get :thumbsup::tard:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If you do get it back please get it protected by the ghost immobiliser system whether we do it for you or any other good installer get it done... Hope you get it back


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Takamo said:


> If you do get it back please get it protected by the ghost immobiliser system whether we do it for you or any other good installer get it done... Hope you get it back


Would the ghost system have stopped a car getting stolen? Do perhaps you supply and fit them?

I don't think you have ever mentioned this before except perhaps in every other post you make.


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

I like a good handbag fight ;-)


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Simonh said:


> Would the ghost system have stopped a car getting stolen? Do perhaps you supply and fit them?
> 
> I don't think you have ever mentioned this before except perhaps in every other post you make.


I'm not the only person who fits these but one of the reasons I mention the ghost system is yes it does prevent car theft in the best method possible and you will be surprised just how many people don't know about the system and its benefits. Im happy just to even discuss and advise forum members of its benefits even if they don't come to me if I'm too far from them or any other reason. Im not only an installer I'm a gtr enthusiast and have been for many years and feel very strongly about protecting them against theft as I cherish mine so do many of the owners on here.


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

I think it's fair to say that had the scum bag "buyers" for the red one known that it had a tracker fitted (lets be honest, to a potential genuine buyer that would be a bonus and a selling point for the seller - win, win), then they might very well have given it a miss and moved on.....


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Makes for harrowing reading, but a real reality check for the rest of us. I hope u get ther car back or at the very least the insurance is amicable with u.


----------



## myredgtr (Jul 26, 2016)

*stolen red gtr*

Thanks for the response guys.

I wanted to let you all know that I have spoken to 2 other GTR owners who said the same two Pakistani guys had stolen their cars so I want to put a warning out to everyone to keep an eye out and if you see or hear anything about these guys please do let me know so we can build more information on who they are and hopefully stop them from steeling another persons pride and joy.

Thanks so much all.

Chase


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Might be worth listing how the contacted you buddy, any e-mail addresses, phone numbers (assume they would use a burner) 

Have you not heard anything on the car yet?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

A police involved sting would be good :bowdown1:


----------



## jinxy (May 9, 2015)

Very worrying, always a concern selling privately. Good idea asking for ID, I offer mine up as the seller too so no excuse if genuine. 

Would be interested to hear what your insurance companies position is on this situation?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

myredgtr said:


> Thanks for the response guys.
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that I have spoken to 2 other GTR owners who said the same two Pakistani guys had stolen their cars so I want to put a warning out to everyone to keep an eye out and if you see or hear anything about these guys please do let me know so we can build more information on who they are and hopefully stop them from steeling another persons pride and joy.
> 
> ...




That's really sad/amazing that they're getting away with this! 

Hope you get the best outcome of a really bad situation


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Community led sting?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

james_barker said:


> Community led sting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


We could all get together in a pub with a massive TV and watch Death Wish first :chuckle:

No. I don't think so. That's called taking the law into your own hands, and the lovely community oriented boys in blue don't like that. 

It goes wrong for them, and it'd go wrong for us in a more spectacular way :runaway:


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> We could all get together in a pub with a massive TV and watch Death Wish first :chuckle:
> 
> No. I don't think so. That's called taking the law into your own hands, and the lovely community oriented boys in blue don't like that.
> 
> It goes wrong for them, and it'd go wrong for us in a more spectacular way :runaway:


I was thinking Magnum Force personally, but whatever. As long as I get to dust off my lynching rope I'm happy!  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

james_barker said:


> Community led sting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nice idea, but in these days of ever increasing PC liberal do-gooderism, the thieving scum would come before the judge and end up being viewed as the victims. They would receive thousands in compensation because their human rights were abused in the form of entrapment.


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

****ing scumbags hope they die no place in this world for thieves let alone car thieves !!!

Prob don't want to hear this but i bet the cars been either exported or sold for parts on eBay or similar sites. 


Wish you all the best for the return of the cars tho 


myredgtr said:


> Thanks for the response guys.
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that I have spoken to 2 other GTR owners who said the same two Pakistani guys had stolen their cars so I want to put a warning out to everyone to keep an eye out and if you see or hear anything about these guys please do let me know so we can build more information on who they are and hopefully stop them from steeling another persons pride and joy.
> 
> ...


----------



## myredgtr (Jul 26, 2016)

*reply to stolen gtr*

Thanks guys, I think the best thing is for the gtr community to know about this,. how they are targeting the private sellers and for us all to keep our eyes open for anything that looks or sounds like stolen gtr's be it parts or cars for sale. 

If I hear anything I will keep you all updated, equally please do the same for me.

Cheers guys,

Chase


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

james_barker said:


> I was thinking Magnum Force personally, but whatever. As long as I get to dust off my lynching rope I'm happy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Good choice sir! We can watch that too. And then we can watch Law Abiding Citizen. 

Then it's my bedtime


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

Are there any tech guy's on here that know how these code grabbers work?

I wonder if the key emits something all the time or does the key need to be pressed to be cloned? How close do they need to be to it? etc etc

Maybe we could make sure we only use the keyless entry when showing someone the car. 

Things like knowing how the clone works would help in avoiding the required actions for their equipment to get what it needs, and might frustrate the thieving C***S into showing some kind of strange behavior or odd requests.

Its just a thought.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

There are two different methods going. Around at the moment, one that requires the button to be pressed, it grabs the codes. 

Then there's the new laptop signal boosting method that requires no key presses, seems to be the method of choice for robbing BMWs and Mercedes etc without touching a key, just need to be somewhere near the key with the laptop etc 

Long and short is if they want the car they will get it, all you can do is try not to make it easy........ I. E. Always use keyless entry, never leave your keys visible, under no circumstances don't let anyone else touch the keys etc


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

They are using three methods, they use a grabber device which when you press the vehicles fob it copies the signal emitted, they can clone the vehicles key data using a laptop through the eobd and thirdly now they have new method which is really scary which is they wear a backpack and have a pole attached to the back pack and they can walk close to your house walls and pick up the frequency from your keys. The ghost system makes any of the above methods absolutely useless to the thieves, forget cloning even if they had your original keys they won't be able to start the car without the unique code which the customer chooses him/herself using the vehicles own buttons present in the vehicle.


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

Takamo said:


> using the vehicles own buttons present in the vehicle.


See I was picturing some nasty Peugeot 306 style keypad, wedged in somewhere looking all Heath Robinson... Do you have a pic or video of how it works?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The new update has a phone app as wel so you don't have to tippy tap your bUttons all the time......... it's a Datsun after all and the buttons are bound to **** themselves lol


----------



## Killerscum01 (Mar 18, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> The new update has a phone app as wel so you don't have to tippy tap your bUttons all the time......... it's a Datsun after all and the buttons are bound to **** themselves lol


oooh.... Nice. Who is the nearest fitter to me? What cost can I expect? Can you do a DIY job?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Takamo will be able to answer most of that for you sunshine, best of sending him a PM mate


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Takamo said:


> They are using three methods, they use a grabber device which when you press the vehicles fob it copies the signal emitted, they can clone the vehicles key data using a laptop through the eobd and thirdly now they have new method which is really scary which is they wear a backpack and have a pole attached to the back pack and they can walk close to your house walls and pick up the frequency from your keys. The ghost system makes any of the above methods absolutely useless to the thieves, forget cloning even if they had your original keys they won't be able to start the car without the unique code which the customer chooses him/herself using the vehicles own buttons present in the vehicle.


To be honest I would rather they just took the car than risk them waking me up at 3am and threatening the wife and children until I give them the code. Admittedly most would probably give up if they can't start it, but there are some nasty people out there.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

vxrcymru said:


> To be honest I would rather they just took the car than risk them waking me up at 3am and threatening the wife and children until I give them the code. Admittedly most would probably give up if they can't start it, but there are some nasty people out there.


You can leave your vehicle in service/valet mode which will allow them to take it away but once it hits 15-37mph for 3 minutes of driving it automatically comes out of valet mode and once the vehicle is switched off it won't start again until the unique code is entered.


----------



## magicgreg (Jul 20, 2017)

Absolutely gutted for you Chase! 
Some vile scum around these days, as others have mentioned, hopefully you get a full pay out and the scum wrap the car around a tree and die!

What's the price tag fitted on this all singing and dancing ghost immobiliser then?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Have a look at the ghost site for an RRP


----------



## Adamod (Aug 20, 2017)

Sorry to hear this , I had my escort cosworth stolen in front of my eyes very sickening feeling


----------



## Nismogtir400 (Nov 30, 2007)

vxrcymru said:


> To be honest I would rather they just took the car than risk them waking me up at 3am and threatening the wife and children until I give them the code. Admittedly most would probably give up if they can't start it, but there are some nasty people out there.



I Generally never take the car home as my office and warehouses are 5 Mins away, so i leave in the warehouse overnight which is much more secure and use one of the kia pool cars. I think its too risky leaving the car outside the house so people know its there, for the same reason not worth the risk to my family someone trying to steal it.
Sad world we live in, when you have to think so much about these things just to have a nice car.


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

Hoping mine will be safe enough :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Chippy_Jersey said:


> Hoping mine will be safe enough :chuckle::chuckle:


Nice! My dad text me the other day, he bought himself a 'rat catcher' air pistol, looks like yours. Although, I dread to think the size of rats you could hunt with those other bad boys!  Lol


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

GTR thieves ;-)


----------

